# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Άγχος, αϋπνία και Xanax

## tsini

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.. Παρακολουθώ καιρό το φόρουμ και βλέπω ότι υπάρχει μια χρήσιμη επικοινωνία!
Εδώ και περίπου ένα μήνα λόγω έντονου άγχους, έχω ένα θέμα με τον ύπνο μου. Ο ψυχολόγος που επισκέπτομαι μίλησε με γνωστή του ψυχίατρο, η οποία και μου έγραψε Xanax, με σκοπό εντελώς προσωρινά και με πολύ προσεγμένη χρήση να βοηθηθώ, με σκοπό να ξεκουραστώ και λίγο, καθώς η αϋπνία είχε αρχίσει να με εξαντλεί.. Μου είπε να πάρω μισό χαπάκι των 0.5 όταν ένιωθα έντονο άγχος. Πήρα το βράδυ της Παρασκευής και χτες το βράδυ, αλλά το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να κοιμηθώ 4 και 3 ώρες αντίστοιχα. Η μόνη διαφορά ότι δεν ένιωθα τόσο πολύ (σχεδόν καθόλου) έντονα σωματικά συμπτώματα του άγχους, όπως ταχυπαλμία και βάρος στο στήθος.. Ίσως και ότι η εξάντληση το άλλο πρωί έμοιαζε πιο υποφερτή, αλλά υποτίθεται σκοπός είναι να αυξήσω λίγο τις ώρες του ύπνου μου (καθώς ο μ.ο. αυτόν τον τελευταίο μήνα έπεσε απότομα στις 3-4 ώρες από τις 7-8), πράγμα που δεν έγινε. Άλλοι που έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει Xanax τι εμπειρία είχατε;; Μήπως τελικά ''είναι πάντα κυρίως μέσα στο μυαλό όλα'';; όπως είδα να γράφουν κάποια σε άλλα topics;;

----------


## elis

αμα εισαι κ ξεκουραστη παιζει ρολο κουρασου λιγο κ θα πεσεισ κατω

----------


## kerasi

Τσινι το αγχος, που σου εφερε και την αυπνοια, γιατι το εχεις? Τι εχει παει στραβα? Σου συμβαινει κατι?

----------


## tsini

Δεν είναι και απλό να το περιγράψω.. Γενικά έχω μεγαλώσει μάλλον με το άγχος, που το βρίσκω μπροστά μου παντού.. Είμαι 25, τέλειωσα πριν ένα χρόνο τη σχολή μου και τώρα κάνω πρακτική άσκηση. Τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια δεν τα απόλαυσα καν, ήμουν άτομο πολύ κλειστό και είχα απομονωθεί αρκετά και από το 3ο έτος ακόμα της φοίτησης βρέθηκα με έντονο άγχος για τα πάντα (προσωπικά θέματα, αλλά και μαθήματα), ενώ πέρασα κι ένα διάστημα ενός έτους περίπου, που ο ψυχολόγος- τον οποίο πολύ αργότερα επισκέφθηκα, χαρακτήρισε ως καταθλιπτικό ακούγοντας τις περιγραφές μου. Φίλους είχα πάντα ελάχιστους, κοπέλα δεν είχα ποτέ και πλέον με την άσκηση που κάνω (σε δικηγορικό γραφείο) νιώθω την καθημερινότητά μου να στενεύει ακόμα περισσότερο.. Ενώ παράλληλα και η ίδια η δουλειά - σαν αντικείμενο - δε μου φαίνεται σχεδόν καθόλου ελκυστική.. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, είναι κάπως πολλά που με απασχολούν (κοινωνικά και επαγγελματικά μαζί).. Παρότι έχω περάσει πάρα πολλή πίεση εδώ και 7 χρόνια με όλα αυτά η διαταραχή του ύπνου είναι κάτι καινούργιο, που νιώθω να κάνει τη ζωή μου ποιοτικά πολύ χειρότερη, αν και με τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου μου έχω νιώσει να κάνω κάποιες - μικρές έστω - αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο συνολικά στη ζωή μου και στον τρόπο που σκέπτομαι

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Τσινι το αγχος, που σου εφερε και την αυπνοια, γιατι το εχεις? Τι εχει παει στραβα? Σου συμβαινει κατι?


Tsini αυτο που γραφει το kerasi ειναι η ουσια. Και αυτο να αρχισεις να ψαχνεις με τον ψυχολογο σου. Σε αυτο το σταδιο ειμαι κι εγω. Να ζητησεις να αρχισει να σε μαθαινει τεχνικες χαλαρωσης εμενα απο οτι βλεπω εχουν αρχισει να με βοηθανε.
Απο την αλλη ως "χρηστης" ζαναξ κι εγω καταλαβαινω οτι στο δωσανε για να πατησεις λιγο στα ποδια σου να μειωθει το αγχος ωστε απο κει και περα να αναλαβει να σε βοηθησει ο ψυχολογος. Λιγη υπομονη και επιμονη.
Αν κρινω απο εμενα που ξυπνουσα 5,6 φορες την νυχτα (κοιμομουν μια ωρα ξυπνουσα μετα παλι μια ωρα παλι ξυπνουσα κτλ) τωρα κοιμαμαι 3 ωρες συνεχως και πιο βαθια και ξυπναω 2,3 φορες και λιγοτερο αγχωμενος.
Η ουσια ειναι οτι αμα στραβωσει ο υπνος μετα στραβωνουν πολλα (διαθεση διατροφη σωματικες δυναμεις κτλ)

----------


## tsini

Κατά βάση εκεί κινούμαστε με τον ψυχολόγο. Θεωρώ ότι η πρακτική άσκηση που ξεκίνησα - υπό συνθήκες όχι ιδιαίτερα καλές μάλιστα - είναι που έφερε ένα φούντωμα του άγχους - ξεκίνησα μόλις πριν 2 μήνες - και πιο πολύ σε αυτό εστιάζουμε.. Αλλά είναι και άλλα διάφορα.. Η απορία μου οπότε είχε κυρίως να κάνει με την αποτελεσματικότητα του χαπιού αυτή καθαυτή και πώς την έχουν διαπιστώσει (ή δεν την έχουν) και άλλοι στο φόρουμ..
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!

----------


## kerasi

Θα σου πω και για την αγωγη, να σε ρωτησω ομως λιγα ακομη, οταν λες οτι στο 3ο ετος βρεθηκες με πολυ αγχος για προσωπικα θεματα και μαθηματα τι εννοεις? Για τα μαθηματα το καταλαβαινω. Τα προσωπικα θεματα ποια ειναι που σε αγχωναν? Και γιατι η πρακτικη σε φουντωσε? Τι σου παει στραβα εκει?

----------


## tsini

Είχα βρεθεί απομονωμένος.. το πρώτο εξάμηνο είχα παρέα που έβγαινα συχνά, αλλά πολύ γρήγορα ξέκοψα. Αργότερα ακολουθούσα ένα φίλο μου από το Λύκειο, που είχε περάσει στην ίδια σχολή, με δικές του παρέες που όμως δεν κολλούσα καθόλου. Απλά είχα βασιστεί πάνω σε αυτόν τον παλιότερα κολλητό φίλο, αλλά ήταν μάταιο.. αυτός έκανε πια μια τελείως διαφορετκή ζωή, που δε με εξέφραζε καθόλου. Γενικά ήμουνα πάντα δύσκολος στις παρέες και κυρίως είχα έναν αυστηρό τρόπο να κρίνω τους άλλους (αυτό το κατάλοιπο γονεϊκών αντιλήψεων δουλέψαμε πιο πολύ με τον ψυχολόγο κι εκεί έχω κατορθώσει να δω μικρές αλλαγές). Επομένως κάπου σ' εκείνη τη φάση απογοητεύτηκα, δε διεκδίκησα νέες παρέες, ούτε επανασύνδεση με τις παλιές και έμεινα πολύ μόνος. Έτσι ήρθε και η καταθλιπτική περίοδος και ένα μακρύ διάστημα χωρίς τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο και το ενδιαφέρον. Κατανόηση δεν υπήρχε ιδιαίτερη από την οικογένεια, τα πράγματα έτσι ήταν πιο ζόρικα.. Αντίθετα, βλέποντάς με κάπως νωθρό και με τη σχολή το ίδιο διάστημα, με φόρτωναν με δυσανάλογα πολλή πίεση στο θέμα των μαθηματων (''να διαβάζεις, να τελειώνεις γρήγορα, τι σε απασχολούν τα υπόλοιπα, τα υπόλοιπα θα ερθουν κ.τ.λ.)
Τώρα με την άσκηση, που το ωράριό της είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, νιώθω εν γένει να μην έχω τόσο χρόνο για άλλα πράγματα (το θέμα αυτό με άγχωνε ήδη πριν ξεκινήσω). Και το θεμα είναι ότι πρόκειται για πράγματα που μου έχουν λείψει. Επίσης η επικεφαλής του γραφείου δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί να σου τύχει, αλλά και σε δεύτρο επίπεδο σκέφτομαι μήπως η Νομική είναι κάτι που δεν θέλω κατά βάθος και πέφτουν πάλι πολλά μαζί... Γενικά νιώθω την καμερινότητά μου φτωχή, οι φιλικές επαφές είναι λίγες και πολλές φορές ούτε αυτές δεν κατορθώνουν να με χαλαρώσουν, π.χ. το Σ/Κ ή και τα 3ήμερα που μας πέρασαν. Για να μη μιλήσω για ερωτικά θέματα, όπου υπάρχει απλά ένα μεγάλο μηδενικό...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Δεν είναι και απλό να το περιγράψω.. Γενικά έχω μεγαλώσει μάλλον με το άγχος, που το βρίσκω μπροστά μου παντού.. Είμαι 25, τέλειωσα πριν ένα χρόνο τη σχολή μου και τώρα κάνω πρακτική άσκηση. Τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια δεν τα απόλαυσα καν, ήμουν άτομο πολύ κλειστό και είχα απομονωθεί αρκετά και από το 3ο έτος ακόμα της φοίτησης βρέθηκα με έντονο άγχος για τα πάντα (προσωπικά θέματα, αλλά και μαθήματα), ενώ πέρασα κι ένα διάστημα ενός έτους περίπου, που ο ψυχολόγος- τον οποίο πολύ αργότερα επισκέφθηκα, χαρακτήρισε ως καταθλιπτικό ακούγοντας τις περιγραφές μου. Φίλους είχα πάντα ελάχιστους, κοπέλα δεν είχα ποτέ και πλέον με την άσκηση που κάνω (σε δικηγορικό γραφείο) νιώθω την καθημερινότητά μου να στενεύει ακόμα περισσότερο.. Ενώ παράλληλα και η ίδια η δουλειά - σαν αντικείμενο - δε μου φαίνεται σχεδόν καθόλου ελκυστική.. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, είναι κάπως πολλά που με απασχολούν (κοινωνικά και επαγγελματικά μαζί).. Παρότι έχω περάσει πάρα πολλή πίεση εδώ και 7 χρόνια με όλα αυτά η διαταραχή του ύπνου είναι κάτι καινούργιο, που νιώθω να κάνει τη ζωή μου ποιοτικά πολύ χειρότερη, αν και με τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου μου έχω νιώσει να κάνω κάποιες - μικρές έστω - αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο συνολικά στη ζωή μου και στον τρόπο που σκέπτομαι


1ον μου θυμιζεις σε πολλα πραγματα τον εαυτο μου
2ον Παρα πολυ καλα κανεις και το ψαχνεις εγω εφτασα στα 45 μου για να το ψαξω. Οσο πιο νωρις τοσο πιο καλα. 
3ον Η διαταραχη του υπνου που αναφερεις δεν ειναι κατι καινουριο ειναι κατι το "αναμενομενο". Το υποσυνηδειτο σου, ο αλλος σου εαυτος, που λεει και η ψυχολογος μου βρεισκει τροπους (και καλα κανει) και σου ...βαραει καμπανακια. Σου λεει "φιλε μου κατι δεν κανεις καλα" και ετσι οπως το πας θα βρεθουμε σε κανενα "γκρεμο". Το θεμα ειναι να καταλαβεις αυτο που θελει να σου πει. Το πως γινεται προς το παρον ουτε εγω το ξερω αλλα με την βοηθεια του ψυχολογου μου θα βρω τον δρομο. 
4ον. Το ΕΓΩ, οχι με την εγωιστικη εννοια αλλα με την εννοια του εαυτου μας ειναι πολυ μεγαλο πραγμα τελικα. Το Εγω σου ο Εαυτος σου πρεπει να ειναι και να αισθανεται καλα ειναι η προτεραιοτητα σου και η υποχρεωση σου. Ολοι και ολα τα αλλα ειναι μηδαμινα και στο κατω κατω να πανε να γ...ηθουν.
5ον Τα γραφω σε σενα για να τα ακουω εγω:D

----------


## Lena01

Φίλε Tsini, σε καταλαβαίνω και σε νιώθω. Αυτο με τη συγκεκριμένη σχολή το έζησα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Όπως και με την άσκηση. Αλλο λούκι, με τον κέρβερο/αφεντικό, λίγα λεφτά, τρελή δουλειά και να τρέχεις σαν τον παλαβό...Σε αυτό το θέμα, αν δεν σε καλύπτει το γραφείο τώρα, ή βρίσκεις ένα άλλο με νορμάλ αφεντικό και ωράριο ή κάνεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό και εικονική άσκηση. Μπορείς να δηλώσεις για άσκηση για κανένα 6μηνο και σε ευρωπαϊκά όργανα, να φύγεις λίγο έξω να αλλάξεις παραστάσεις. Γενικά το ψάχνεις και εστίασε στο τί θα κάνεις μετά ή προς τα πού θα κατευθυνθείς. 
Τώρα για το φιλικό κομμάτι επίσης σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Νομίζω ότι ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει!
Για το Xanax, είναι σχετικά μικρή δόση, θα σε χαλαρώσει.
Αν θέλεις να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις για τα επαγγελματικά μας, θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω! Μη διστάσεις να στείλεις μήνυμα!

----------


## tsini

> Φίλε Tsini, σε καταλαβαίνω και σε νιώθω. Αυτο με τη συγκεκριμένη σχολή το έζησα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Όπως και με την άσκηση. Αλλο λούκι, με τον κέρβερο/αφεντικό, λίγα λεφτά, τρελή δουλειά και να τρέχεις σαν τον παλαβό...Σε αυτό το θέμα, αν δεν σε καλύπτει το γραφείο τώρα, ή βρίσκεις ένα άλλο με νορμάλ αφεντικό και ωράριο ή κάνεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό και εικονική άσκηση. Μπορείς να δηλώσεις για άσκηση για κανένα 6μηνο και σε ευρωπαϊκά όργανα, να φύγεις λίγο έξω να αλλάξεις παραστάσεις. Γενικά το ψάχνεις και εστίασε στο τί θα κάνεις μετά ή προς τα πού θα κατευθυνθείς. 
> Τώρα για το φιλικό κομμάτι επίσης σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Νομίζω ότι ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει!
> Για το Xanax, είναι σχετικά μικρή δόση, θα σε χαλαρώσει.
> Αν θέλεις να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις για τα επαγγελματικά μας, θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω! Μη διστάσεις να στείλεις μήνυμα!


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Lena! Τα απογεύματα που έχω χρόνο θα μπορούσαμε να ανταλλάξουμε μερικά p.m. Πολύ ευχαρίστως!

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

τα xanax είναι αποτελεσματικά και θα σε βοηθήσουν. Βέβαια μπορείς να δεις και πιο φυσικές λύσεις Βαλεριάνα ή και φάρμακα ομοιοπαθητικής. Εδώ υπάρχουν κάποιες συμβουλές για τον ύπνο που θα σε βοηθήσουν http://tokleidi.wordpress.com/2013/0...D%CF%81%CE%B1/ 
Να αλλάξεις παραστάσεις, να ξεκινήσεις ένα νέο χόμπι για να γνωρίσεις νέους ανθρώπους κ νέες παρέες , να αρχίσεις γυμναστήριο θα σε βοηθήσει και στον ύπνο αλλά και στην κοινωνικοποίηση.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το ζαναξ ειναι καλο φαρμακο και θα σε ηρεμησει, αλλα πρεπει να αλλαξεις λιγο κι εσυ το σκεπτικο σου, απο μονο του δεν ειναι the magic pill :p εχω παρει ζαναξ σε διαφορες δοσολογιες, αλλα θελει προσοχη διοτι προκαλει εξαρτηση.. κατα τ αλλα θα συμφωνησω με αυτα που σου γραψαν τα παιδια.. θελει και λιγο δραστηριοποιηση απο μερους σου, και πρακτικες αλλαγες στην καθημερινοτητα για να δεις διαφορα.. :)

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

Mε τις αυπνιες ξερει κανεις τι γινεται?δεν θελω υπναγωγα γτ ειναι εθιστικα.2 μηνες τωρα κανω 3 ωρες να κοιμηθω,καθε μια ωρα ξυπνω και μπορει να μη με ξαναπαρει ο υπνος,πανω απο 4 ωρες στο συνολο δεν κοιμαμαι κ ο υπνος ειναι τοσο ελαφρυς σαν να ειμαι ξυπνια.βλεπω συνεχεια ονειρα.αυτο μου ξεκινησε 20 μερες μετα τη γεννα.παιρνω zanax με μισο remeron των 30 mg αλλα τπτ.φευγει μονη της καποια στιγμη η αυπνια??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Mε τις αυπνιες ξερει κανεις τι γινεται?δεν θελω υπναγωγα γτ ειναι εθιστικα.2 μηνες τωρα κανω 3 ωρες να κοιμηθω,καθε μια ωρα ξυπνω και μπορει να μη με ξαναπαρει ο υπνος,πανω απο 4 ωρες στο συνολο δεν κοιμαμαι κ ο υπνος ειναι τοσο ελαφρυς σαν να ειμαι ξυπνια.βλεπω συνεχεια ονειρα.αυτο μου ξεκινησε 20 μερες μετα τη γεννα.παιρνω zanax με μισο remeron των 30 mg αλλα τπτ.φευγει μονη της καποια στιγμη η αυπνια??


μαρακι καλησπέρα, ποσος καιρος ειναι απο τοτε που γεννησες? (να σου ζησει το αγγελουδι σου)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

α οκ το ειδα 2 μηνες... νομιζω οτι πρεπει να διαβασεις - γκουγκλαρεις λιγα πραγματα για την "Κατάθλιψη λοχείας ή επιλόχειος κατάθλιψη" και εκει θα καταλαβεις πολλα. μη ανησυχεις καθολου θεραπευεται και συντομα θα μπορεσεις να απολαυσεις την υπέροχη μητροτητα!.. καλη τυχη μανουλα ;)

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

Kalispera.euxaristw polu..exoun perasei 2.5 mines

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

Dimiourgei i epiloxeios katathlipsi aypnies k agxos??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Dimiourgei i epiloxeios katathlipsi aypnies k agxos??


ναι κοριτσι μου...και βεβαια δημιουργει αγχος..και ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο, για τον υπνο ξερω οτι γενικα υπάρχουν διαταραχες, αλλες κοιμουνται συνεχεια. το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να μιλησεις με τον-την γυναικολογο σου

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

Γιατι γυναικολογο??πηγα σε νευρολογο

----------


## manos32

Κάνω χρήση ζάναξ ενα χρόνο και κάτι και το εχω σταματησει σταδιακά στο εξάμηνο,και ξανά στο δευτερο εξάμηνο...
Τα ξαναξεκίνησα διότι ακόμα εχω αγχος και άλυτα θέματακαι όχι γιατι εχω σωματικό εθισμό..
Κανένα φαρμακο δεν προκαλέι εξάρτηση εάν δεν γίνεται διαρκής αυξηση της δοσολογιας η τρελλή κατάχρηση..
Είναι ένας μυθος που εχει καλλιεργηθεί μάλλον για να γραφονται αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποία εχουν και πενταπλάσιο κοστος..
Ο εθισμος είναι ψυχολογικος αφου γινεται τροπος συνηθειας να καταπινεις το χαπάκι και να μην σε ενδιαφερει γιατί είσαι γενικότερα αγχωμενος αλλά δεν υπαρχουν μαγικά χαπακια η μαγικές συνταγες..
Εξάρτηση δεν εχουν τοτε αυτοί που εχουν αναγκη ΧΡΟΝΙΑΣ φαρμακευτικής αγωγης για υπερταση,ζάχαρο,και αλλες παθησεις???

Οσοι διακόπτουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και ξαναυποτροπιάζουν γιατί δεν εχουν λύσει τα θέματά τους δεν ειναι εξαρτημένοι ψυχικά??
Δεν διαφέρει το ζαναξ απο κανενα φαρμακο λοιπόν είναι ημιμάθεια η αμάθεια πολλά που ακούγονται,και η κοκκινη γραμμή υπάρχει οχι γιατί είναι ναρκωτικά(ελεος)
αλλά να περιοριστεί η ελεύθερη χρήση στο εμπόριο,στους τοξικομανεις και στους ανηλίκους διοτι κανενα φαρμακο δεν ειναι παιχνιδι ενω οι τοξικομανεις προτιμουν να παιρνουν μια καρτέλα ζαναξ και να πεφτουν σε κωμα παρα να τρεμουν και να πονανε απο ελλειψη ηρωινης..
Το ζαναξ ειναι μια απ τις καλυτερες ουσιες για την θεραπεία του αγχους και της διαταραχης πανικου και ενα απ τα καλύτερα φαρμακα γενικότερα..
Είναι σε μικρες δοσεις αγχολυτικο-μυοχαλαρωτικό,και σε μεγάλες κατασταλτικό που σημαίνει πρέπει να γίνεταιο ορθη χρήση.

----------


## Μαρούλι

Η λύση για την αϋπνία με ζωηρά όνειρα είναι να κλείνεις τα μάτια σου και να το παλεύεις.

Όταν περνούσα αγχώδη διαταραχή + μείζον καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο + κοινωνική φοβία (ουφ)
για κανα εξάμηνο είχα άτακτο ύπνο (η καθόλου ύπνο!). Έπεφτα στο μαξιλάρι στις 12 και πεταγόμουν με πανικό στις 3. Έβλεπα
όλο το μεταμεσονύχτιο πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης ως τις 7 και μετά κοιμόμουν ως τις 10. Σπαστός ύπνος! Κάλυπτα το χαμένο
Χρόνο με μεσημεριανό ύπνο (σφάλμα!) κ το βράδυ ξανά βρικόλακας.

Σε κάποια φάση ο γιατρός μου έδωσε xanax. Έπαιρνα 0.25 και δεν έπιανε. Το έκανα 0.5 και είδα βελτίωση. 
Στις 11 έπαιρνα χάπι στις 12 ξαπλωνα. Με αυστηρό ρολοι οι δόσεις. Δεν σώθηκα απ τις αυπνίες με το xanax απλά κέρδισα
λίγες ώρες παραπάνω ύπνου και σίγουρα σπανιοτερους εφιάλτες.

Με φαρμακευτική αγωγή, επανήλθα στον απολαυστικό ύπνο εντός 2 μηνών. Με μια μικρή υποτροπή αλλα σταθερά κατανικήθηκε
Η αυπνία. Το μυστικό το έγραψα στην αρχή. Μην παραιτηθείς αν ξυπνήσεις μεσάνυχτα. Σφιξε τα βλέφαρα και περίμενε στωικά
να ξαναγυρίσει ο Μορφέας. Μην σηκωθείς μην ανοίξεις τηλεόραση η ίντερνετ. Απλά κλείσε τα μάτια με πείσμα.

Ένα χρόνο ακριβώς από τότε δεν ξανακυλησα ποτε στην αϋπνία λόγω καλής ψυχανάλυσης. Η δουλειά με το γιατρό βοηθά επικουρικά.
Θα σβήσουν οι πανικοι και τα ξενύχτια. Πίστεψε με. Εγώ το έκανα. Κι εσύ θα το κάνεις! Φιλιά. Είμαι διαθέσιμη στο inbox για ερωτήσεις.

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

Maroulu edw einai to inbox?thelw na se rwtisw.eimai kainouria sto forum k psaxnomai

----------


## Macgyver

Για να χρησιμοποιησετε το inbox , πρεπει να συμπληρωσετε 50 ποστ .

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

Οκ.ευχαριστω macgyver

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

Marouli ti farmakeytiki agwgi xrisimopoiises gia tin aypnia?gia tin aypnia dinoun mono ipnwtika ta opoia oxi panw apo 2 bdomades k einai ethistika.egw eimai se xeitoteri fasi.kathe mia wra ksipnaw k paleyw 2-3 wres na koimithw

----------


## katpir29

μαρία κι εγώ είμαι νέα στο club των μαμάδων και είναι κάνα δίμηνο που κι εγώ έχω θέμα με τον ύπνο. θέλω να κοιμάμαι υπερβολικά αλλά όταν καταφέρω να κοιμηθώ ο ύπνοςς μου είναι γεμάτος όνειρα. γενικά δεν ξεκουράζομαι. στο καπάκι είχα και τις κρίσεις πανικού. η ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι μπορεί να είναι αφενός λόγω της κουρασης αφετέρου λόγω της σημαντικής αλλαγής στη ζωή μας. και αυτό στο λέω γιατί της ανέφερα μηπως είναι καμμια επιλόχειος καταθλιψη αλλά εκείνη δεν θελει να βαζει ταμπελες και μου είπε γιατι να ονοματίζουμε μια κατάσταση? σκέψου ότι εφυγα για 3 μερες με το συζυγο και μόλις είδα τον μικρο μου, με επιασε κριση πανικου.

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

Egw ksekinisa agwgi gia katathlipsi me remeron.isws ofeilete stin epiloxio i aypnia moupe o neyrologos.k zanax twn 0.25 kathe bradu.apotelesma den exw dei.esena ti soupe?tha perasei mono tou?borei otan mas epanelthoun oi ormones na synelthoume?

----------


## 66psy

εμενα τα ζαναξ με χαλαρωνουν και μου σβησουν το αγχος.
δεν με κοιμιζουν ωστοσο.
δηλαδη ειτε παρω μια μερα ειτε οχι το ιδιο κοιμαμαι.
το μισο των 0,5 ειναι πολυ λιγο για να σε κοιμησει βασικα και να μην αναστατωσει τον υπνο σου. τα ζαναξ εχουν δραση για λιγες ωρες, ποσο μαλλον σε μικρουλα δοση..
αν κανεις ακομη μια εβδομα χρηση ουτε τα σωματικα σου θα ελαχιστοποιουνται μαλιστα. στα ζαναξ ο οργανισμος αποκταει ανοχη στο πι και φι.
εγκατελειψε αυτη την μεθοδο εγω προτεινω.
τα ζαναξ δεν ειναι υπνωτικα χαπια. μπορουν να γινουν μονο σε μεγαλες δοσεις αλλα μετα θα καταντησεις εξαρτημενος..
δεν βλεπω και πολλα μπονους σε ολη την υποθεση γενικα...

----------


## Μαρούλι

Το χάπι των 0.5 είναι υπεραρκετό. Από κεί και πέρα βοηθά τα μέγιστα η ψυχανάλυση για να ηρεμήσεις. Ανοίγεις την ψυχή σου, δέχεσαι συμβουλές, αναδιαμορφώνεις το πλάνο της ζωής σου και ηρεμείς σταδιακά από το τρομερό άγχος. Και χάπι και γιατρός μαζί, είναι το ιδανικό.

Φίλε 66psy, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το 0,5 δεν σου φτάνει. Εγώ σε ΠΟΛΥ εξαιρετική περίσταση πήρα κάποτε τη μέγιστη δόση 0.75 (για να δώσω εξετάσεις στο πανεπιστήμιο, ως αγοραφοβική) και μέσα σε μισή ώρα ήμουν κοτόπουλο από την πολλή χαλάρωση.

Χρησιμοποιώ xanax ΠΟΛΥ ΦΕΙΔΩΛΑ και μετρημένα από το 2012 και δεν δημιούργησε ποτέ ανοχή. Καμμία εξάρτηση, ποτέ. Υποτίθεται πως έχουν δράση 4-8 ώρες και αυτό είναι αρκετό για έναν αξιοπρεπή ύπνο. Δεν είπα ότι με xanax θα πέσεις σε λήθαργο, αλλά θα κλέψεις λίγες ώρες ύπνο παραπάνω. Και λίγο λίγο θα ανακτήσεις τον ύπνο σου. Την πρώτη βδομάδα θα κοιμηθείς 4 ώρες, τη δεύτερη 5 και από κάποιο σημείο και μετά θα πετάξεις τα χάπια εντελώς. 

Το xanax σωστά δεν είναι υπνωτικό. Και μακριά από υπνωτικά αν θες τη γνώμη μου. Το xanax μειώνει την ταχυκαρδία (αυτό που πέφτεις να κοιμηθείς και ακούς την καρδιά σου να χτυπάει σαν τύμπανο πάνω στο στρώμα!) όχι 100% αλλά πάντως τη μειώνει αισθητά. Παίρνει μήνες, σ'εμένα 2 με 3 μήνες. Σε άλλους περισσότερο. 

Συμβουλή: μην κοιμάστε το μεσημέρι, για να κοιμηθείτε το βράδυ. Έτσι ο οργανισμός προγραμματίζεται στο βραδινό ύπνο που είναι βασικότερος του μεσημεριανοαπογευματινού.

----------


## katpir29

Maria87 εμένα η ψυχολόγος δεν μου είπε να παω σε νευρολογο, αν πιστευε οτι ηταν κατι σοβαρο σιγουρα θα με είχε συμβουλέψει να πάω. και βασικά δεν μου είπε οτι χρειά΄ζομαι και εβδομαδιαια συνεδρια.( έκανα 2 χρόνια ψυχαναλυση με τη συγκεκριμενη και ειλικρινα ειδα απιστευτη διαφορα, αφου σε ολη την εγκυμοσυνη και μετα δεν παρουσιασα τιποτα). απλα τωρα το προβλημα ειναι και λογω της διαφοροποιησης της καθημερινοτητας και προφανως της καταπιεσης των δικων μας θελω αφου προτεραιοτητα για εμας ειναι το παιδι. εμενα ο μικρος ειναι 11 μηνων και το προβλημα μου εσκασε μολις επεστρεψα στη δουλεια

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαιρετε, το xanax με βοηθησε παρα πολυ στην αυπνια βεβαια εχει κ αυτο τις παρενεργειες του που τις αντιμετωπιζω οταν τυχει να ξεμεινω απο χαπια. Σε σχεση με την παρανοια της ελλειψης υπνου ομως εχω αποδεχθει οτι το χρειαζομαι. Τι γυμναστικη, τι καλη διατροφη, τι ελλειψη ουσιων τα δοκιμασα ολα πριν μπω σε αγωγη αλλά το ματι γαριδα η ευερεθιστοτητα στο φουλ ...οταν η ψυχη ποναει σε κινητοποιει να την ιασεις. Για να την ιασεις ομως πρεπει να φυγεις και λιγο απο την κατασταση ζομπι. Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει σε καθε οργανισμο χρειαζεται η αναλογη ουσια αν δεν νιωθεις καλα απευθυνεσαι στον θεραποντα ιατρο σου.

----------


## 66psy

τι παρενεργεις παρατηρησες αληθεια απο τα ζαναξ? εμενα το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο δεν μου εμφανισε ποτε αρνητικα. ουτε τις πρωτες φορες που το πηρα. και ακομη κι οταν τυχει να μην το παρω καιρο, παλι δεν παρατηρω αρνητικα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν μου εχει συμβει πολλες φορες αλλα σε συνδυασμο με βολτα και αλκοολ θυμαμαι ξυπνησα μεσα στον υπνο μου(που με το ζορι αν ειχα κοιμηθει 20λεπτα) και ειχα υπερ εντονο πανικο. Οταν το ανεφερα στον γιατρο μου ειπε πως η ελλειψη της ουσιας προκαλει καποια συμπτωματα. Εξισου αν δεν κανω ληψη σερταλινης ο πονοκεφαλος ειναι παρα πολυ εντονος -αυτο το εχω διαβασει στις παρενεργειες ελλειψης. Αλλα λογικα ειναι ολα αυτα λαμβανεις μια ουσια την συνηθιζεις και η απουσια της φερνει αντιδρασεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> τι παρενεργεις παρατηρησες αληθεια απο τα ζαναξ? εμενα το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο δεν μου εμφανισε ποτε αρνητικα. ουτε τις πρωτες φορες που το πηρα. και ακομη κι οταν τυχει να μην το παρω καιρο, παλι δεν παρατηρω αρνητικα.




Αν και κανω χρηση ζαναξ 10 χρονια , δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι το αρνητικο , πλην του οτι ο εθισμος ειναι ισχυροτατος .

----------


## manos32

> Αν και κανω χρηση ζαναξ 10 χρονια , δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι το αρνητικο , πλην του οτι ο εθισμος ειναι ισχυροτατος .


Αξιότιμε μαγκ, ο εθισμός μηπως καλύπτει τις χρόνιες ψυχικές συγκρούσεις??
Μήπως το εχεις ανάγκη και δεν το γνωρίζεις επειδή δεν εισαι σε θέση ν αναγνωρίσεις το αγχος σου?
Η μήπως έκανες κατάχρηση φαρμάκου?? Χωρίς καμμία διάθεση ειρωνίας φυσικά ,απλά είναι καλό φαρμακο και με την καταλληλη προσοχή δεν υπάρχει προβλημα..
Η μέση θεραπευτική δοσολογία της αλπραζολάμης είναι 2 -3 μιλγκράμ μάξιμουν, πόσο παιρνεις??
Εγω φτάνω στο 1 μιλιγκράμ για λίγο καιρό και μετά ελλατώνω και σταδιακά κοβω..(κανα εξάμηνο χρησης και μετά κανα διμηνο χωρις )
Βέβαια πάλι το κωλοαγχος έρχεται αλλα τι να κάνω "κουμπώνομαι" και προσπαθώ να βάλω τη ζωή μου σε μια τάξη και μία σειρά στα θέματά μου..

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

> Το χάπι των 0.5 είναι υπεραρκετό. Από κεί και πέρα βοηθά τα μέγιστα η ψυχανάλυση για να ηρεμήσεις. Ανοίγεις την ψυχή σου, δέχεσαι συμβουλές, αναδιαμορφώνεις το πλάνο της ζωής σου και ηρεμείς σταδιακά από το τρομερό άγχος. Και χάπι και γιατρός μαζί, είναι το ιδανικό.
> 
> Φίλε 66psy, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το 0,5 δεν σου φτάνει. Εγώ σε ΠΟΛΥ εξαιρετική περίσταση πήρα κάποτε τη μέγιστη δόση 0.75 (για να δώσω εξετάσεις στο πανεπιστήμιο, ως αγοραφοβική) και μέσα σε μισή ώρα ήμουν κοτόπουλο από την πολλή χαλάρωση.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ xanax ΠΟΛΥ ΦΕΙΔΩΛΑ και μετρημένα από το 2012 και δεν δημιούργησε ποτέ ανοχή. Καμμία εξάρτηση, ποτέ. Υποτίθεται πως έχουν δράση 4-8 ώρες και αυτό είναι αρκετό για έναν αξιοπρεπή ύπνο. Δεν είπα ότι με xanax θα πέσεις σε λήθαργο, αλλά θα κλέψεις λίγες ώρες ύπνο παραπάνω. Και λίγο λίγο θα ανακτήσεις τον ύπνο σου. Την πρώτη βδομάδα θα κοιμηθείς 4 ώρες, τη δεύτερη 5 και από κάποιο σημείο και μετά θα πετάξεις τα χάπια εντελώς. 
> 
> Το xanax σωστά δεν είναι υπνωτικό. Και μακριά από υπνωτικά αν θες τη γνώμη μου. Το xanax μειώνει την ταχυκαρδία (αυτό που πέφτεις να κοιμηθείς και ακούς την καρδιά σου να χτυπάει σαν τύμπανο πάνω στο στρώμα!) όχι 100% αλλά πάντως τη μειώνει αισθητά. Παίρνει μήνες, σ'εμένα 2 με 3 μήνες. Σε άλλους περισσότερο. 
> 
> Συμβουλή: μην κοιμάστε το μεσημέρι, για να κοιμηθείτε το βράδυ. Έτσι ο οργανισμός προγραμματίζεται στο βραδινό ύπνο που είναι βασικότερος του μεσημεριανοαπογευματινού.


Marουλι μουπε ο γιατρος ναυξησω το ζαναχ.παιρνω καθε βραδυ 0,25.τωρα θα παιρνω +μισο των 0,25.Δηλαδη συνολο 0,38 περιπου.γιατι ακομα παλευω 4 ωρες να με παρει ο υπνος κ καθε μια ωρα συνεχιζω να ξυπναω.πιστευεις ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα?κ μου ειπε θα το συνεχισω maximum 2 μηνες.λεει ομως στις οδηγιες οχι πανω απο 2 βδομαδες.Δε θαποκτησει ανοχη ο οργανισμος?κ πως θα κοιμαμαι χωρις χαπι μετα?

----------


## Μαρια[email protected]

> Maria87 εμένα η ψυχολόγος δεν μου είπε να παω σε νευρολογο, αν πιστευε οτι ηταν κατι σοβαρο σιγουρα θα με είχε συμβουλέψει να πάω. και βασικά δεν μου είπε οτι χρειά΄ζομαι και εβδομαδιαια συνεδρια.( έκανα 2 χρόνια ψυχαναλυση με τη συγκεκριμενη και ειλικρινα ειδα απιστευτη διαφορα, αφου σε ολη την εγκυμοσυνη και μετα δεν παρουσιασα τιποτα). απλα τωρα το προβλημα ειναι και λογω της διαφοροποιησης της καθημερινοτητας και προφανως της καταπιεσης των δικων μας θελω αφου προτεραιοτητα για εμας ειναι το παιδι. εμενα ο μικρος ειναι 11 μηνων και το προβλημα μου εσκασε μολις επεστρεψα στη δουλεια


Katpir ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Εχεις δικιο πρωτα τα θελω των παιδιων.θα ξεκινησω δουλεια σε 2 βδομαδες.Να δω μηπως με την κουραση μου φτιαξει ο υπνος.Θα ξεκινησω και gym(γιογκα).Μακαρι να επιδρασουν ολα αυτα θετικα στον υπνο.Εχω ολη μερα σφιξιμο στο στηθος.Αυτος ο κομπος δεν μαφηνει να κοιμηθω.Το ζαναχ 0,25 απλα με ηρεμει την νυχτα.Οχι οτι με βοηθαει να με παρει γρηγορα ο υπνος.Εντωμεταξυ δοκιμασα μια νυχτα κ δεν το πηρα.Το αποτελεσμα ταχυκαρδιες ολη νυχτα και στην κυριολεξια δεν εκλεισα ματι.Το ρεμερον ειμαι στις 11 μερες αλλα δεν βλεπω διαφορα

----------


## Macgyver

> Αξιότιμε μαγκ, ο εθισμός μηπως καλύπτει τις χρόνιες ψυχικές συγκρούσεις??
> Μήπως το εχεις ανάγκη και δεν το γνωρίζεις επειδή δεν εισαι σε θέση ν αναγνωρίσεις το αγχος σου?
> Η μήπως έκανες κατάχρηση φαρμάκου?? Χωρίς καμμία διάθεση ειρωνίας φυσικά ,απλά είναι καλό φαρμακο και με την καταλληλη προσοχή δεν υπάρχει προβλημα..
> Η μέση θεραπευτική δοσολογία της αλπραζολάμης είναι 2 -3 μιλγκράμ μάξιμουν, πόσο παιρνεις??
> Εγω φτάνω στο 1 μιλιγκράμ για λίγο καιρό και μετά ελλατώνω και σταδιακά κοβω..(κανα εξάμηνο χρησης και μετά κανα διμηνο χωρις )
> Βέβαια πάλι το κωλοαγχος έρχεται αλλα τι να κάνω "κουμπώνομαι" και προσπαθώ να βάλω τη ζωή μου σε μια τάξη και μία σειρά στα θέματά μου..


Γεια σου Μανο !! οχι δεν τοχω αναγκη το ζαναξ , δεν εχω ιδαιτερες ψυχικες συγκρουσεις , επεσα σενα γιατρο του ΙΚΑ το 2002 , που οτι ειχες , σουγραφε ζαναξ , αγχος ? ζαναξ , καταθλιψη ? ζαναξ , παρανυχιδες ? ζαναξ !!! , τοτε δεν ηξερα τι εστι ζαναξ , οποτε αρχισα να εθιζομαι , και απο το ενα του 02 , το 04 ειχα φτασει 4 μγ , απεκτησα τετοια ανοχη στο ζαναξ , που τα 4μγ , δεν με πιαναν , αναμενομενο , και αρχισα να πηγαινω και στο ιατρειο που διατηρουσε , τωρα φαντασου ιατρειο , με πορτα που δεν εκλεινε ποτε , και οι ασθενεις στο προθαλαμο , 5 μετρα αποσταση , ακουγαν οτιδηποτε ελεγες , βεβαια ποσως μενδιεφερε . Οποτε μουγραφε και απο κει , με αποτελεσμα απο το 06 -2010 επαιρνα 9-10 μγ/ημερα !! ευτυχως συνταξιοδοτηθηκε το 10 ο ' γιατρος ' , και πηγα σεναν κανονικο γιατρο , που εφριξε με τα 10 μγ , και εβαλε σκοπο να τα μειωσουμε , τωρα ειμαι στα 7 μγ , παλι πολλα , αλλα μετα απο τοσα χρονια εθισμου , ειναι δυσκολη , οχι αδυνατη , η δραστικη μειωση , θελει χρονο κι αποφασιστικοτητα . Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον .

----------


## alexx2112

εχω παθει ακριβως το ιδιο! οικογενειακα, αγχος, overthinking, πιεση...δε μπορουσα να κλεισω ματι..αλλα ηξερα πως ολα ειναι στο μυαλο τελικα..απλα δεν ελεγχεις το μυαλο σου...τα πιο δυσκολα παιχνιδια ειναι του μυαλου..μετα απο τις 3 μερες αυπνιας ξερεις πως δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις κ οσο και να πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου νομιζεις πως δε θα κλεισεις ματι.. ή κοιμασαι για 1 ωρα ελαφρια κ εχεις παραισθησεις πως ξεκουραστηκες..στριβιλιζεσ αι για ωρες:/ το μονο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να βγαλεις αυτο που εχεις μεσα σου με την βοηθεαι ενος ειδικου(ψυχολογου) ή με εναν δικο σου ανθρωπο, με τον εαυτο σου..προσωπικα βρηκα τη δυναμη και σηκωθηκα, μιλησα με φιλους κ με τον εαυτο μου..σκεφτομουν "γιατι να αξιζεις να σε παιρνει απο κατω"; δεν εχω παρει το φαρμακο που αναφερεις..δε χρειαζομαστε φαρμακα αλλα εναν ανθρωπο να μας γεμιζει! βρες τον κ προσπαθησε να ξεφευγει το μυαλο σου αρκετα την ημερα..ολα καλα θα πανε, να σκεφτεσαι οσο πιο θετικα μπορεις και να αποβαλεις το αγχος, το ξερω ειναι δυσκολο..αλλα κ κατι στραβο να παει, θα λυθει! κ αν δεν υπαρχει λυση ποιος ο λογος να στεναχωριομαστε; και το βραδυ να σκεφτεσαι μονο αυτα που σε κανουν να χαμογελας πριν κοιμηθεις..ελπιζω να βοηθησα!

----------

